# New club nintendo rewards are games



## BrightNeko (Dec 8, 2011)

> Club Nintendo in North America just added a bunch of items to their rewards page…and they’re actual games. If you’re a member, you can redeem your coins for download codes for these titles. Prices are as follows:
> 
> _Fluidity_ (WiiWare) – 150 coins
> _3D Classics: Xevious_ (eShop) – 80 coins
> ...



Source: http://www.siliconer...les-as-rewards/

now just need that kid icarus.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 8, 2011)

That's more like it. I hope year end rewards are better as well.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 8, 2011)

Club Nintendo Australia needs to do this or at least something with their club. Nintendo Australia hates us.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh wow. I'll have to take advantage of this.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 8, 2011)

I want this to happen in Europe too.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 8, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:


> Club Nintendo Australia needs to do this or at least something with their club. Nintendo Australia hates us.


Be happy that you at least have a Club Nintendo.. Here in the north we can't access the deals because "Nintendo of Europe hasn't allowed it". FFS we're in EUROPE!


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn, i have like 700 coins and nothing to get. Guess ill grab the 2 DS games, since they are codes do they still take as long to ship out? Or do you get them instantly.

On a side note, i guess this is why the site is down currently?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 8, 2011)

Qtis said:


> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Club Nintendo Australia needs to do this or at least something with their club. Nintendo Australia hates us.
> ...


I thought Antarctica was as south as you could possibly get.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 8, 2011)

Guess who's getting Xevious :3


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice now there's something a bit more useful to spend my 700 coins on rather than crappy novelty cards or posters.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been waiting for this!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Finally Club Nintendo is getting something interesting, great news if you're from U.S.


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome! Some of the prizes have been good, but this is really cool. Here's hoping to that they add even more games in the future!
_Fluidity_ (WiiWare) – 150 coins --_I pirated this, and it's fun, but maybe I'll show (some) support by "buying" it._
_3D Classics: Xevious_ (eShop) – 80 coins _--I kinda wanted this, but didn't e__xactly wanna spend money. I'm gonna get it later! _
_Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again!_ (DSiWare) – 150 coins --_Too bad I bought this a while ago for $8. Fun game though._
_Super Mario Kart_ (Wii Virtual Console) – 100 coins --_Pirated this one too. But maybe I'll spend coins on it since it's an awesome game. Just get used to the controls!_


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 8, 2011)

MvDK was one of my free games I had originally gotten when I bought my DSi, and of course with a softmodded wii, the wiiware does nothing for me.  However, Xevious is a great free game to be receiving, can't wait for club nintendo to go back online.


----------



## boombox (Dec 8, 2011)

So wait...what are coins? are these Nintendo star points in European terms? (if it we happening here).


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 8, 2011)

Dammit Nintendo, the one time i want on your site its down for 2+ hours .

Apparently other people have already redeemed for their codes too, atleast according to Gamefaqs


----------



## manuel1984 (Dec 8, 2011)

can I ue my star coins on german nitnendo club for getting american code? come on...why europe is behind on this!


----------



## Tsukurimashou (Dec 9, 2011)

y no Super Mario Kart on 3DS? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 9, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> can I ue my star coins on german nitnendo club for getting american code? come on...why europe is behind on this!


You get Kid Icarus free. quit complaining.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 9, 2011)

Eon-Rider said:


> Club Nintendo Australia needs to do this or at least something with their club. Nintendo Australia hates us.


Ditto
All we get are bookmarks and posters. (other stuff to but not that good)


----------



## Lushay (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't see any of those games in the clubnintendo site.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 9, 2011)

Lushay said:


> I don't see any of those games in the clubnintendo site.



Same, does anyone know how to redeem them?


----------



## loco365 (Dec 9, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any of those games in the clubnintendo site.
> ...


I don't have them either. I really want them. ;_;


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 9, 2011)

I dunno what people are talking about, I don't see anything up there yet.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2011)

Lushay said:


> I don't see any of those games in the clubnintendo site.





Xuphor said:


> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any of those games in the clubnintendo site.
> ...





Team Fail said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Lushay said:
> ...



You guys should read the source link.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You guys should read the source link.



All it says now is:


> Update: After being down for hours of maintenance, the Club Nintendo site seems to be up again, but the game rewards appear to be have been taken down. We’ll keep our readers posted.



That doesn't help at all dude, all it shows is that they don't even know what's going on.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 9, 2011)

I like.


----------



## xerxes16439 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so disappoint right now


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 9, 2011)

GAHHH!?!!!?!!!! NINTNENDO Y U DO DIS!?!?!?!? Y U BAN ME!!!!!


----------



## Langin (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope Europe gets this as well.(Why shouldn't we? I have lots of stars!(EU currency)


----------



## loco365 (Dec 9, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> GAHHH!?!!!?!!!! NINTNENDO Y U DO DIS!?!?!?!? Y U BAN ME!!!!!


Wait. They banned you for buying it? I call BS.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 9, 2011)

Time to register my consoles!


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 9, 2011)

Bah, all this anticipation and nothing.

Damn you Nintendo, damn you


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 9, 2011)

> I imagine it was a server overload, so they might have rolled back while they fix things and stabilize the server to handle the people who would come on, so services aren't halted for too long.
> 
> Of course, not like this is surprising-- whenever Nintendo actually rolls out something big, the force of the internet is enough to take down a website.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > can I ue my star coins on german nitnendo club for getting american code? come on...why europe is behind on this!
> ...


Some parts get it, most of Europe doesn't have a working Club Nintendo. (Some actually have a forum named Club Nintendo, but they have nothing to do with this. Thanks NoE)



Eon-Rider said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > Eon-Rider said:
> ...


Antarctica doesn't have their own servers, so I'll be trying closer to my other preference, Anti-Antarctica = Arctica


----------



## Rockym (Dec 9, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> I hope Europe gets this as well.(Why shouldn't we? I have lots of stars!(EU currency)



Why shouldn't you?  I guess you've forgotten how EUR used to be able to redeem their stars for Wii points cards(not sure if they still can) and NA never got anything like that.  Now it is our turn.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2011)

Forgot I had points on this so just got these for the car for my son:


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2011)

Hopefully in Europe too, that's actually a pretty good idea! Marios vs Donkey Kong looks interesting.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 9, 2011)

i think club nintendo is down again


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, it's down again. Was hoping I could buy Super Mario Kart before I go to work.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 9, 2011)

It is, I can't get online to download any of the games...


----------



## regnad (Dec 9, 2011)

The website is back up, but I see no games listed among the rewards. Bah!


----------



## etherealwalnut (Dec 9, 2011)

Agh...yep back up and nothing


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nintendo be trollin'?


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 9, 2011)

"
12-09-11
New rewards and games available for Coins coming soon. Please stay tuned! "

They pretty much are having trouble with it because of how hard people are hitting them


----------



## regnad (Dec 12, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> "
> 12-09-11
> 
> New rewards and games available for Coins coming soon. Please stay tuned! "
> They pretty much are having trouble with it because of how hard people are hitting them



Still staying tuned. Still nothing.

Jeez, Nintendo, make up your mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2011)

We're being shafted.
Sincerely,
UK


----------



## raiderscrusade (Dec 16, 2011)

As mentioned, Club Nintendo Australia gets nothing compared to the rest 

I just want Game & Watch Ball...


----------



## darklordfang404 (Dec 16, 2011)

6000 coins and counting looks like I need some new games


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 16, 2011)

Xevious is 100 coins. But I got it.


----------



## amptor (Dec 18, 2011)

I got Xevious.

thanks for posting this.  the game is pretty fun  and man the system is loud lol I keep the volume on high and this game is noisy as hell


----------



## bowser (Dec 18, 2011)

Did anyone get Minis March Again? Is it any good?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 18, 2011)

boombox said:


> So wait...what are coins? are these Nintendo star points in European terms? (if it we happening here).


Coins are the US equivalent of Star Points.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2011)

amptor said:


> I got Xevious.
> 
> thanks for posting this.  the game is pretty fun  and man the system is loud lol I keep the volume on high and this game is noisy as hell


I do wonder who you are exactly referring to.


----------



## I am dark link (Dec 18, 2011)

I live in the uk and the club Nintendo sucks here we get like a few ringtones and mabey a dsi/3ds sock cover thingy


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sometimes I hate the UK. We actually get nothing. God damn you Nintendo! Why don't you love us?


----------

